# ShareX + Linux *Looking for Alternatives*



## Munzy (Apr 17, 2015)

I am looking for a good linux (Xubuntu) screenshot tool, much like ShareX.

I need either ftp/sftp upload support.

Would like selectable screenshot area.

Looked around on google, and couldn't find any ones off the bat that matched my description.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Apr 17, 2015)

Shutter is what I use, its the closest to ShareX that I could find. ShareX on Windows and Shutter on Linux, that's how I roll.


----------



## fisle (Apr 17, 2015)

This is what I use myself. A simple script is enough for my usage.


```
#!/bin/bash
scrot -s '/tmp/%Y-%m-%d_%H-%M-%S.png' -e 'scp $f your_host:/var/www/ss/ && echo "https://your_host.com/ss/$n"|xclip'
```


----------

